# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  ibook στα Hondos Center!

## koki

Με έκπληξη προ ολίγου που έτρωγα βολτάροντας το παγωτό μηχανής μου στην κάτω Γλυφάδα, είδα με την άκρη του ματιού μου ένα ibook να ποζάρει σε γιγαντοαφίσα πάνω στο Χόντο. Κοιτάω καλύτερα, τι να δω, με κάθε 20 Ε στην κλήρωση για ibook! 
Άντε και με κουπόνια στο Μαρινόπουλο.
Ένα πράγμα είναι σίγουρο, καταστρώνεται ένα κανονικότατο take over της αγοράς.
Με φόρα!! (ελπίζω όχι στην.. κατηφόρα)

----------


## nkladakis

έστειλα σήμερα την γυναίκα μου στον χοντο....και της είπα μην τολμήσει και γυρίσεις πίσω χωρίς να ψωνίσεις τίποτα
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

::  Να της δώσεις την πιστωτική με το μεγαλύτερο υπόλοιπο και να της πεις για κάθε 20 ευρώ να πέρνει και έναν κλήρο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Άμα της δώσει την κάρτα με το μεγάλο υπόλοιπο, καλύτερα να πάει να το πάρει μόνος του, ποιό φθηνά θα του έρθει !  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bchris

Τωρα το ειδα αυτο...

Θα την ξαμολυσω την δικια μου  ::  
..και ο θεος βοηθος.

----------


## lambrosk

> Άμα της δώσει την κάρτα με το μεγάλο υπόλοιπο, καλύτερα να πάει να το πάρει μόνος του, ποιό φθηνά θα του έρθει !


Ναι ρε Πάνο να πάρεις το iBOOK κατευθείαν, αλλά θα σου γκρινιάζει ότι πάλι εσύ την μηδένισες την πιστωτική με αυτά τα δήθεν "επαγγελματικά" εξαρτήματά σου που τα "χρειάζεσαι" για την δουλειά σου...
Ενώ αλλιώς θα ευχαριστήσεις την γυναίκα σου θα γλυτωσεις και την γκρίνια όσο για το i?BOOK... μάλλον σε βλέπω με σκέτο BOOΚ και BROKE...  ::

----------


## tassos

Πωλείται Athlon 64 3000+, 1gb ram, maxtor 200gb, 3 stelles doradus, ένας ιστός, 30 μέτρα lmr, και κάτι χρυσαφικά της γιαγιάς, ή ανταλάσσονται με powerbook αντιστοίχου βεληνεκούς. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΦ ΤΟΠΙΚ, ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

